

The Resurgence of Parallelism : Communications of the ACM - dons
http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2010/6/92479-the-resurgence-of-parallelism/fulltext?good

======
hga
Dup of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1388227> and _highly_ recommended.
Typically for our field we've forgotten a lot of what we've learned about this
and original takes on problems are frequently worth checking out to avoid the
bias of subsequent group think or premature optimization.

